# help can't get Dayton rim off



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

I got a set of 13" Dayton rims on my 76 Pontiac lemans . I've never dealt with spoke rims an never tried to get these rims off but I'm needing to change tires an I bought a 2 ear removal tool but can't figure which way the big nut turns off .which way I'm supose to hit the tool.do I jack car up first to get weight off of it?. I tried hitting the tools ear an I hit the rim sumtimes.how do I take the big hexagon nut that holds rim on, OFF! plz help I'm needing to get it off asap .thx u


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Off is towards the front of the car. Dont jack it up until you can get it started turning.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Get some1 to hold the tool inplace so you can get super turn on it.If need be make your lever bar longer for more leverage


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm not using lever bar.it says to hit it on the ear with lead hammer . idk if I could get a lever pipe or bar into it cause rims stick out. its such pain in ass. I shouldn't jack it up a Lil to get a Lil weight off of it? I knw not off ground yet but like a couple pumps up?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ron1973kim said:


> I'm not using lever bar.it says to hit it on the ear with lead hammer . idk if I could get a lever pipe or bar into it cause rims stick out. its such pain in ass. I shouldn't jack it up a Lil to get a Lil weight off of it? I knw not off ground yet but like a couple pumps up?


I would..also try using a dead blo hammer ive had to use one an it worked


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

X2 lift the car up a bit, just not so much that the wheel is spinning. A long pipe over the tool will help too. Hopefully the previous owner used grease on te adapter threads and the knockoff isn't seized on there. Are they real Dayton wheels or just china made 100 spokes?


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

I finally got.them off today. there real Daytons an thx god other owner did grease the screw. I had to jack it up to get weight off an hit a few times an it started to spin. the rest by hand. thx u guys for the help. id never have got them off without ur help.


----------

